# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  Akasey,  с Днём Рождения!!!

## Sanych

*С днем рождения, с днем рождения!
Принимайте поздравления!
И хоть слышим мы подчас – 
Праздник этот старит нас, – 
Мы отбросим эту грусть,
Пусть рождение будет, пусть!
И несет нам праздник этот
В зимний холод – солнце лета!
В день печальный – настроенья!
В неудачный день – веселья!
В день тоски – друзей желанных,
Поздравлений долгожданных
И побед в делах и спорах,
Новых встреч и песен новых!
Счастья на 100 лет вперед,
Жизни светлой без забот!*

----------


## Mouse

*Поздравляю! С Днём Варенья!*

По-английски:
Happy birthday to you! (хэпи бёсдэй ту ю!)

По-немецки:
Herzlichen Gluckwunsh zum Geburtstag! (Хэрцлихэн глюк-вунш цум гэбуртс-так)

По-французски:
Bon anniversaire!

По-шведски:
Gratulerar pa fodelsedagen! (Гратюлерор по фёдэльсэдаген!)

По-испански:
Сumpleanos feliz! (кумплеаньос фелис!)

По-литовски:
Sveikinu su gimtadieniu

По-итальянски:
Mi congratulo con Lie di buon compleanno! (Миконгратуло конлей ди бонкомплеанно!)

По-польски:
Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin! (Вшысткего найлепшэго з оказйи уроджьин!)

По-норвежски:
Gratulerer med fodselsdagen! (Гратюлэрэрь ме фёдсэльсдаген)

По-фински:
Onnea syntymapaivana! (Онеа сюнтюмя-пяйвянэ!)

По-венгерски:
Boldog szuletesnapot! (Болдог сулэтээ шнапот!)

По-чешски:
Vsechno nejlepsi k navozeninam! (Вшехно нэйлэпши к нарозэнинам!)

По-болгарски:
Честит рожден денi! (Чэстит рождэн дэн!)

По-словацки:
Blahozelam vam k narodeninam! (Благожелам вам к народенинам!)

По-датски:
Til lykke med fodselsdagen! (Тилюгэ мэд фюсельсдэен!)

На иврите:
Йом хулэдэт самэах!

По-голландски:
Gefeliciteerd met uw verjaardag! (Хэфэйлиситэйт мэт у фэрйаардах!)

По-китайски:
Шэн-жи куай-лэ!

По-тайски:
Суксан ван кэд!

По-японски:
О-тандзё:би о-мэдэто:!

По-хорватски:
Sretan vodendan! (Срэтан родожьендан!)

По-армянски:
Цнундт шнорhавор!

*Верных друзей, с которыми и в баню, и в разведку можно))*

----------


## JAHolper

*С ДНЁМ РОЖ.*

----------


## vova230

Поздравляю и желаю чтоб мечты всегда сбывались.

----------


## Akasey

спасибо вам огромное!
*Серёга* - респект те и уважуха!
*Mouse* - хоть тебя и не знаю, но приятно получать поздравление.
*admin* - Коля молодцом, и спасибо тебе, если что не так было, то это не я.
*Вова* - моё почтение...

спасибо вам друзья!!!

----------


## SDS

Поздравляю, желаю открыть собственный обменник, а ещё лучше - банк!

----------


## Akasey

неее, мне лучше маленький склад...

----------


## illusion

Одного из самых лучших моих форумских друзей - С Днём рождения!
Жаль, почти не видимся, некому нервы поднимать))
Счастья тебе, дорогой!

----------


## Akasey

боюсь наросло столько кожи, что сейчас не получится

----------


## illusion

Зато какие воспоминания!

----------

